# Need some help with internals MS8



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok, before I get started, I am not sure if this is where I should be posting this or not. If it's in the wrong place, someone with the power, please relocate. 

I need the help of someone who is extremely handy with a soldering iron and circuit boards. 

I'm 36 years old and been in the car audio hobby for 20+ years. I've owned multiple vehicles and countless systems. I have been fortunate enough to never have a run-in with thieves. Until Saturday. I got off lucky, though. My set up included 2 MBQ 4 channels, a Merlin M1D1, 2 P3D4 12's, 4 Dayton 6.5's, 4 CDT tweeters and an MS8. They got the tweeters off my a-pillars and jacked up my MS8. That's it! The amps were hidden, the sub box was assembled in car and cannot be removed whole, so that saved the subs. My MS8 was exposed and the tried to get it. They cut everything that was hard wired, pulled RCA's off and actually unscrewed it from under the rear deck! When the tried to yank it out, the display wire was still plugged in. Judging by the evidence, they tried to pull it out and something must have spooked them. 
The only damage I can see is they broke off the place where the display plugs in. Display & wire appear to be ok. Unfortunately, I can't tell if the unit functions properly until I am able to use the display. 
I emailed JBL, but have yet to get a reply. Is there anyone out there that can repair this for me? I took several pictures and can post them, if that will help visualize. If anyone can help, please let me know. I have no idea how much this type of repair would normally cost, so any type of estimate would be great. And I live in south central Ohio, but am willing to ship. In fact, I'm going in with the assumption that I will have to ship it.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Please post pics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm trying to upload pics, if I can get the interface to work uuuggghhh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ayflgljlyts8vde/2013-09-30 16.49.26.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ahcc1vgrky47zvx/2013-09-30 16.49.12.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/giex0l1v2mlkr0t/2013-09-30 16.48.57.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/z4cd470v3rdip5t/2013-09-30 14.54.43.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j20r2vwbwpbmkuu/2013-09-30 14.54.32-1.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/k2c2t8ysa0nwvj8/2013-09-30 14.53.47.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vzwk4pcw5avhcg5/2013-09-30 14.53.22-1.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6usp7sp3vfoyejx/2013-09-30 14.52.43-1.jpg


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like you just need to solder a new jack in place.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Problem is, I can't solder to save my life! Don't know why, I just can't get it. I need someone reliable that is willing to do it for me at a decent price. And it makes me nervous handing it over to a stranger, but everyone I've dealt with here is pretty stand-up. I'm sure there's bad guys here, but not many.


----------



## Installer Josh (Sep 9, 2013)

I hate thieves. If you have the replacement jack and pay for the shipping i would do it for free. just send a pm if needed. Its a simple through hole part first check if you have any local tv repair places they may be able to solder it for you also try local Craigslist for electronic repair guys like xbox or play station repair you may find one of thoes guys had the ability to solder it.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I can do it for you.PM me.

I might have the jack here.


----------

